# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Anemia nga mungesa e hekurit, trajtimi dhe mënyrat e parandalimit

## Xhuxhumaku

*Anemia nga mungesa e hekurit, trajtimi dhe mënyrat e parandalimit*

Anemi nga mungesa e hekurit është shkaku më i shpeshtë i anemisë me qelizë të vogël. Kjo sëmundje ka disa shkaqe, që janë të lidhura të gjitha me mangësi të hekurit në trup, por kjo mangësi ndodh nga një sërë faktorësh.

Hekuri mund të ulet nga:

Humbja e tepërt (për shembull nga hemorragji të gjata).

Zvogëlim i marrjes së hekurit (dietat e këqija, përdorimin kronik të alkoolit).

Absorbim i zvogëluar nga zorra apo nga palca e eshtrave.

Nevojë e rritur për hekur nga trupi (për shembull tek gratë, hekuri më shumë është i nevojshëm gjatë menstruacioneve për shkak të humbjes së gjakut, por anemi është parë më shumë në gratë me hypermenorrhe, që është një menstruacion me një sasi të lartë të gjakut)

Simptomat e anemive

Simptomat më të shpeshta të çdo lloj anemie janë:

- Zverdhje: ngjyra e verdhë e lëkurës që shkaktohet nga numri i ulët i qelizave të kuqe të gjakut

- Lodhje

- Dobësi

- Dispne (vështirësi në frymëmarrje)

Simptomat më specifike të Anemisë nga mangësia e hekurit janë:

-Pika ose Pica ne anglisht (Pika është një gjendje psikologjike, në të cilin pacienti është i orientuar në ngrënien e gjithçkaje, ushqime sidomos jo organike, si druri, hekuri, etj)

- Pagofagia (Një pacient i cili ka nevojë për të ngrënë Akullore!)

- Kapsllëk

- Përgjumje

- Tinitus (dëgjimit të tingujve që nuk ekzistojnë)

- Palpitacione (ndjenja e rrahjeve të zemrës brenda në gjoks)

-Alopecia (humbja e flokëve)

- Lipotimia (Rënie të fikëti)

Gjithashtu, kjo lloj anemie është e lidhur me sindromën Plummer-Vinson, një çrregullim në të cilin është e pranishme disfagjia, anemia nga mungesa e hekurit dhe një rrjetëzim esofageal. Kjo është një sindromë e rrallë e cila prek gratë, kryesisht të bardha. Për diagnostikimin e anemisë me mangësi hekuri, testi i laboratorit duhet të tregojë një rënie të Ferritinës, Hemoglobinës, MCV, dhe një rritje të TIBC, transferrinës, RDW. Matjet laboratorike ndryshojnë me radhë. Më parë bie Ferritina, më pas bie sasia e hekurit të lirë në gjak. Pas këtyre, transferrina nuk mund të lidhet me hekurin, dhe është rritur, dhe parametri i fundit që ndryshon është dimensioni i qelizave të kuqe të gjakut, që ulet dhe qeliza bëhet microcitike. Gjithashtu, mjeku ka për të parë për simptomat tipike dhe të bëjë një ndarje të rëndësishme midis anemisë me mangësi hekuri, dhe talasemisë, për shkak të rezultateve të njëjta në laborator.

Trajtimi i anemisë

Para së gjithash duhet të trajtohet shkaku i anemisë, që mund të jetë një gjakderdhje, ose një menstruacion i zgjatur tek femrat. Në qoftë se është gjetur shkak nga mjeku, suplemente hekuri duhen filluar. Nëse shkaku është mangësi hekuri në dietë, hekur shtesë, zakonisht hekur (II) sulfat, gluconat, duhen filluar për te korrigjuar aneminë. Anemia me mangësi hekuri është zakonisht një sëmundje e shërueshme, dhe shenjat dhe simptomat zhduken pas trajtimit të duhur. Por, mjeku duhet të jetë shumë i kujdesshëm në lidhje me shkakun e kësaj lloj anemie. Siç kemi thënë, shkaku mund të jetë nga një ushqim thjeshtë i keq, por edhe një hemorragji e rëndë, deri tek një kancer që është duke shkaktuar gjakderdhje!

Short URL: http://www.gazetarepublika.al/?p=44985

----------


## [Elita]

Ne lidhje me trajtimin doja te nderhyja me nje informacion te thjeshte qe shumica e njerzve mund te jene te painformuar.

Kur jemi duke marre barna me rruge orale per trajtimin e anemise te pasura me hekur atehere fillimisht 20-30min.perpara marrjes se barit duhet te merret nje tablete e vit.C(acid ascorbic). Kjo behet me qellim qe te pergatitet lukthi per nje perthithje maximale te hekurit.
Hekuri perthithet me mire ne mjedis acidik, dhe dime qe lukthi ne vetvete nder te tjera permban edhe HCL( acid klorhidrik ),pra lukthi eshte nje mjedis acidik, por nga prezenca e ushqimeve te ndryshme ulet dukshem aciditeti I tij.Per kete arsye merret vit.C 20 min.perpara marrjes se hekurit duke siguruar keshtu nje perthithje adekuate te tij.

Gjithashtu gjate marrjes se terapise duhet te evitohen ushqimet qe permbajne sasi te medha kalciumi (si qumshti dhe produktet e tij ) ,kjo per arsye se kalciumi ka nje afinitet te larte per tu lidhur me hemoglobinen duke penguar keshtu perthithjen e saj(keto ushqime mund te merren rreth dy ore pas marrjes se terapise).

Nga barnat qe duhet te behet kujdes vend te pare zejn barnat antiacidike ( Jane barna qe merren per trajtimin e ulceres gastrike),keto barna pengojne ose ulin perthithjen e hekurit per arsye te uljes se aciditetit ne lukth.Nese pacienti perdor keto lloj barnash duhet te njoftoje mjekun me qellim qe mjeku ti beje nje tabele se kur duhet te mari njerin bar dhe pas sa kohe tjetrin.(nepergjithesi diferenca duhet te jete rreth dy ore). Ketu nuk perjashtojme edhe marrjen e barnave te tjere per te cilat mjeku duhet te vihet ne dijeni .

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Sëmundjet e gjakut/ Mungesa e hekurit, shkak i kancerit. Disa këshilla popullore për mënyrën e kurimit*

Mungesa e hekurit është shkaku me i shpeshte i anemisë, madje shfaqja e saj është me e shpeshte tek femrat dhe kjo per shkak te menstruacioneve (qe natyrisht shoqërohen me humbje gjaku – dhe me humbje hekuri). Në moshat e shtyra, anemia nga mungesa e hekurit ka shume mundësi të jetë pasojë e kancerit në gjak, ndërkohe qe tek fëmijët mundet qe mungesa e hekurit te jete pasoje e sasisë të pamjaftueshme ne diete.

Shenjat

Lodhje, takikardi, zbehje, gjuhe e lemuar, thonj te deformuar dhe te thyeshëm (koilonychia). Ne ekzaminimin e gjakut periferik shihen eritrocite te vogla dhe me pak hemoglobine. Niveli i hekurit ne serum është i ulet. Niveli i transferines (njihet edhe si TIBC – angl: total iron binding capacity) është i rritur. Biopsia e palcës të kockave eshte analiza me e besueshme per sasinë e hekurit ne organizëm. Mjekët këshillojnë që në këtë rast, kjo mungese te trajtohet me sulfat i hekurit, 325 mg 3 here ne dite. Efekti fillon e shfaqet pas 1 jave, dhe niveli i hemoglobinës normalizohet brenda 2 muajsh. Anemia mund te jetë, sideroblastike dhe ne kete rast karakterizohet nga prania e sideroblasteve. Sideroblastet jane qeliza eritrocitike qe kane nje unaze “prej hekuri” ne citoplazme.

Ajo shkaktohet nga eritropoeza joefektive. Shkaqet kryesore te shfaqjes se semundjes jane alkoolizmi kronik, barnat (shpesh izoniazidi), dhe defektet gjenetike. Si çdo anemi tjeter, shenjat me te dukshme janë lodhje, takikardi, zbehje, etj. Diagnoza kryesore është niveli i hekurit ne serum eshte i rritur. Niveli i transferines (TIBC) mund te jete normal ose i rritur. Niveli i ferritines eshte i rritur. Ne biopsinë e palcës së kockave shihen sideroblastet. Sipas mjekëve specialiste, kjo sëmundje mund te trajtohet me piridoksine (vitamine B6).

Këshillat

Këtyre të sëmurëve u këshillohet përdorimi i frutave te freskëta, që përmbajnë vitamine C, e cila ndihmon ne absorbimin ose marrjen e hekurit. Nese pine kafe, çaj, kakao apo edhe lëngje te tjera, që përmbajnë kafeine, duhet t’i marrin dy ore para ose pas ushqimit, sepse vështirësojnë absorbimin e hekurit. Per kurimin e kësaj sëmundjeje, ne mjekësinë popullore përdoren pothuajse te gjitha pjesët e bimes, frutat, gjethet, deget, rrënjët etj. Ne vendet arabe eshte ushqim kryesor, i cili shuan urine per shkak te perberjes se celulozës. Hurmat kane gjetur perdorim te mire kunder Anemise. Gjithashtu karota eshte e pazëvendësueshme per shëndetin e njeriut. Lengu ditor i karotes ne sasi prej 50-150 gr është ilaç efikas te te semuret, qe vuajne nga Anemia. Karota ne periudhe rekord e rregullon pastrimin e gjakut. Rrepa e kuqe, u keshillohet pirja çdo dite e 150 ml leng te rrepes se kuqe, para buke, apo te konsumohet sa me shpesh domatja. Duhet te marrin, gjithashtu, çdo dite 10 – 15 fruta te mandarines per nje kohe prej 20 – 25 dite

Shenjat e sëmundjes

1- Lodhje

2- Takikardi

3- Zbehje

Ushqimet

1- Anemiket duhet te konsumojnë fruta me vitamine C

2- Anemiket duhet te konsumojnë spinaq dhe barëra jeshile

3- Fiku, shalqiri dhe luleshtrydhja, efikase per te trajtuar aneminë

4- Anemia shkaktohet si pasoje e një ushqimi tëkeq

5- Anemiket duhet te pine 150 gram lëng karotash ne dite

6- Çajin, kakaon dhe kafen duhet t’i marrin tri ore përpara se të hanë, pasi ndryshe vështirëson tretjen.

7- Pacientet duhet të pijnë çdo dite 150 ml lëng te rrepës se kuqe, para buke

8- Këshillohet te konsumohet sa me shpesh domatja

9- Të sëmuret duhet te marrin, gjithashtu, çdo dite 10 – 15 fruta te mandarinës per një kohe prej 20 – 25 dite.

Mjekësia popullore për kurimin e anemisë

Përvoja ka treguar se edhe kurat popullore kane dhene rezultate te shkëlqyera ne shërimin e shume sëmundjeve. Mes te cilave eshte edhe semundja e anemise. Sipas specialisteve, kurat me bime jeshile, ku futen çikoret, spinaqi, etj., jane shume te rëndësishme per te ripërtërire gjakun dhe per ta shtuar ate ne sasi. Nisur nga kjo dhe shume te dhena te tjera, pacienteve iu rekomandohet te perdorin ne dieten e tyre te perditshme sa me shume bime jeshile. Ne shume raste semundja e anemise, fillon te shfaqet qe ne moshen 2 muajsh. Kjo vlen sidomos per ato rastet kur anemia eshte e trasheguar nga nena tek femija. Ne kete rast evidentimi I semundjes eshte me e lehte.

Anemia shfaqet 7 muajt e parë të jetës

Simptomat shfaqen pas muajit 6-7 te jetes (ne 6 muajt e pare bebja ka akoma hemoglobine fetale alfa2gama2). Tiparet e tjera klinike përfshijnë splenomegaline, hemopoezen ekstramedulare. Leng shalqiu dhe mjalte per te luftuar sëmundjen. Sipas mjekësisë moderne, nje tjeter menyre per kurimin e te sëmurëve me anemi eshte edhe pirja e tri lugeve te vogla ne dite nga masa e përftuar me shalqi, karafil, mastike dhe sheqer. Disa prej kurave te përgatitura me bime mjekesore perdoren edhe per sherimin e sëmundjes se Anemise ose pagjakesise. Anemia vjen shpesh pas nje gjakderdhjeje te madhe dhe te fuqishme, mirepo ç’rregullime mund te vijne edhe si pasoje e ushqimit te dobet dhe te keq. Te semuret anemike duhet te konsumojne ushqime te shumellojshme dhe te pasura me hekur, si mish, peshk, , veze, perime, fruta etj.

Shenjat e para të leucemisë

Leucemia është sëmundje kanceroze e gjakut. E cila është gjithmonë kronike, e karakterizuar nga prezenca e disa celulave jo normale, ose ne shume raste leukemia karakterizohet edhe si pamjaftueshmëri e gjakut dhe e palces kurrizore. Nje shumice e tepruar e rruazave tee bardha dhe nje pakice fatale e rruazave tee kuqe, jane karakteristikat mjeksore ne semundjes. Nderkohe qe ajo shkakton ne shumicen e rasteve dhimbje koke te forta koke dhe qelizash.. te dhenat mjekosre tregojne, se kurimi I saj varet shume nga grada ne te cilin e kap sëmundjen pacienti. Tre shenja jane karakteristike per te gjithe personat qe kane mungese gjaku. Pjesa me e madhe e tyre kane lodhje fizike, takikardi, dhe jane shume te zbehte.

Shkenca, bimët jeshile pastrojnë gjakun

Nje kure e efektshme per te luftuar semundjet e gjakut është edhe ajo e përgatitur nga 250 grame gjethe hithre, 10 grame uthull dhe 10 grame gjethe delli. Te gjitha keto vendosen ne 1 liter uje te ftohte, ku qendrojne 12 ore. Pastaj zihen per 10 minuta, ëmbëlsohen sipas deshires me mjalte dhe pastaj serish mbyllen dhe qëndrojnë te mbyllura per 20 minuta. Kullohen dhe pihen gjate tere ditës me lugën e kafesë. Fiku është një frut, qe përmban shume karbohidrate, albumine, yndyre. Përdoret i freskët, i thare dhe i përpunuar ne produkte te ndryshme. Rekomandohet te përdoret nga personat e dobësuar, nga anemiket dhe nga ata qe ndiejnë shume te ftohte, pasi i japin organizmit force dhe nxehtësi.

Short URL: http://www.gazetarepublika.al/?p=49022

----------


## Prudence

po ne rastin e mungeses se hekurit tek femijet?

----------


## [Elita]

> po ne rastin e mungeses se hekurit tek femijet?


Eshte e njejta gje dhe per femijet sic permendem me lart,

*Kur jemi duke marre barna me rruge orale per trajtimin e anemise te pasura me hekur atehere fillimisht 20-30min.perpara marrjes se barit duhet te merret nje tablete e vit.C(acid ascorbic). Kjo behet me qellim qe te pergatitet lukthi per nje perthithje maximale te hekurit.*
Hekuri perthithet me mire ne mjedis acidik, dhe dime qe lukthi ne vetvete nder te tjera permban edhe HCL( acid klorhidrik ),pra lukthi eshte nje mjedis acidik, por nga prezenca e ushqimeve te ndryshme ulet dukshem aciditeti I tij.Per kete arsye merret vit.C 20 min.perpara marrjes se hekurit duke siguruar keshtu nje perthithje adekuate te tij.

Mvaresisht sa i vogel eshte femiu nese mund te gelltisi ose jo tableten. Nese se gelltit dot atehere i tretet tableta ne nje luge me uje pastaj i jepet. Shume thjeshte.

----------


## Prudence

Une I trajtova cunat 2 muaj me ferritine. Per 1 jave u ribej analizat e te shoh rezultatin.me thane qe hekuri mund tu prishi dhembet....Ben vaki?

----------


## [Elita]

Ka disa efekte anesore te ketyre barnave po permendim disa psh. Ne traktin gastro intestinal japin :
Nauze , te vjella, dhimbje epigastrike , konstipacion , diarre,fece te errta, anoreksi .(dhe keto nuk jan presente te te gjith,)

Dhe te tjerat si psh. Suspensioni dhe pikat pra format e lengshme te ketyre barnave nepergjithesi mund te NJYROSIN  DHEMBET PERKOHESISHT . Ndodh perkohesisht ngjyrosja por qe te prishin dhembet skam degjuar, se besoj.

----------

